
Show HN: Feedmo – Let users decide your next product feature - sanath_p
https://feedmo.io
======
sanath_p
Hello! We are launching a product that we have been working on. This idea came
from working on another project we launched over a year ago. We saw that
deciding which features to build next for our users wasn't always easy.
Sending out emails would mostly go unanswered to get user feedback. We didn't
want to build features that our users weren't looking for.

With that, we decided to create Feedmo. It is a simple widget that allows you
to engage directly with all your users and gives them the ability to upvote or
request new features they are interested in. You can also send notifications
to your users to let them know when a feature launches.

Check it out! Any feedback is welcome! :

[https://feedmo.io](https://feedmo.io)

------
egfx
McLoven it. I'll try this on [https://gif.com.ai](https://gif.com.ai) there is
a GIF shop inside that is prefect for this product. I'll have to replace
Drift, but it looks like this has a lot of the same features so it's not a
problem.

~~~
samir31
Let me know if you have any issues getting it setup!

~~~
egfx
Ok. Feel free to reach out to me. E-mails in my profile :)

